# usbd output

## jrgns

When usbd startsup, it give the following output:

```
Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffba30 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffba30 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffba30 Speed 12000 kbps

Device   4 Vendor 045e Product ID 0040 Class bfffba30 Speed 1500 kbps

Device   1 Vendor 0000 Product ID 0000 Class bfffba30 Speed 0 kbps
```

The same get sent  to tty1 every now and then while the system is running.

What is this? Is there a "silent" option for usbd?

----------

## vap0rtranz

These errors went away when I compiled gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r5.  I cannot recall if my subsequent #emerge -u world included an update to the usbd package.

----------

## vap0rtranz

The messages returned  :Evil or Very Mad:  very annoying.

----------

## gripfist

I'm trying to get my system to recognise a thumb drive and am getting the same thing.

at the root prompt:

/etc/init.d/usbd stop 

got rid of it

probably should take it out of rc-update for now. . .

at the root prompt:

rc-update del usbd default

----------

## vap0rtranz

Well yeah!  Stopping the usb daemon will stop the messages   :Rolling Eyes:    but I _use_ usb.

----------

## gripfist

I'll just mount it manually for now

mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/some_directory

----------

